

Google: Keeping your personal information private and safe - infodroid
http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2015/06/privacy-security-tools-improvements.html

======
flashman
I think people who aren't afraid of the Google panopticon won't care, and
people who are afraid of it won't be reassured.

